# Tankless hot water heater air inlet



## Justindubois43 (12 mo ago)

So we had tankless hot water heater installed. The guys did a pretty poor job. Leaking connections, condensation line went up and wouldn't drain, and the pipes weren't even attempted to be pushed over. It's in our bathroom because we have a very small home. The exhaust vent goes right outside less than 1 foot cool looks good. The air inlet though goes across the entire bathroom not even against a wall so I can't put my washer and dryer close to the wall. And ends up getting bad condensation on it which has caused issues. The space above the tank in the ceiling is 4" but before it reaches the main attic part it goes down to maybe 2" so they couldn't get a 3" pipe in. My question is could I run like 2 1.5" or 2 2" pipes and couple them before the tank? I'm not sure if it would give enough air flow to the tank or not. Don't really care about possible code violations as much as what would actually work. I also thought about putting the pipe into the 4" space in the attic and leaving it like that and letting it just suck air from the void space above the bathroom and the main attic? I know this is a long post but I'm trying to finish some home projects and this is a huge one for the wife and I'm stumped on what I can do that won't kill the tank.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

It's Saturday...


----------



## Justindubois43 (12 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> It's Saturday...


Okay? Does it change anything if it's a Saturday lol.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Justindubois43 said:


> Okay? Does it change anything if it's a Saturday lol.


Yes, it means if you want answers from us it's OT rates.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Justindubois43 said:


> Don't really care about possible code violations as much as what would actually work.


That right there is enough reason for me to not help, OT or not. Code exists so Bad Things don't happen. 

Get a second opinion from a licensed company.


----------



## Justindubois43 (12 mo ago)

hewhodigsholes said:


> That right there is enough reason for me to not help, OT or not. Code exists so Bad Things don't happen.
> 
> Get a second opinion from a licensed company.


Okay, I'll call a few guys around me see if there's anything they could do


----------

